# West / Christmas Bay Boat Ramps - Galveston Area



## Gramps

Hey guys I want to head down to the West Bay / Christmas Bay area this weekend but don't know where to find a good ramp. Some places come up via a google search but the info is a few years old & with the fallout from Ike, I have no clue what is still open.

I saw some chatter of ramps by the KOA near San Luis Pass along with a ramp at Charlie's Bait camp? Help!


----------



## Gramps

Update: I found another forum (from a link here I think...) www.fishwestend.com and got some info from those guys. They have a nice forum and responded quickly. I feel like it's cheating on microskiff.com though.... :-?


----------



## cutrunner

So thats where youvebeen all this time, and not posting fishin and boat pics.... We see how it is :'(


----------



## greenwater

PM sent about launch sites for WGB & Christmas.


----------



## Gramps

Fished West Bay again....

I headed out to Fat Boy's from Humble around 7am and it was a little foggy, expected the coast to be a clear... Man was I wrong! Thick heavy fog all morning which didn't burn off till almost noon but I headed out anyway. A big thanks go out to the Hook N' Line maps and last weeks GPS track down the intercoastal. It was eery doing 20mph constantly checking the GPS, picking up the channel markers, with only 500' visibility to find them, but I finally made it down to Meecum's Cut. Started off throwing a topwater and corky with no luck even though terns were diving on bait, switched over to a lead head & shad tail and picked up a rat red along with 4 trout. My first fish in Texas and no pictures, left the dang camera at the house 

Biggest O SHEET moment of the day was running down the intercoastal to have a huge barge emerge from the fog, sitting in the middle of the channel. I slowed down in a hurry and was happy it was already brown pants day!


----------



## Absolut

If you haven't found it yet, there is a good launch at the south side of San Luis pass...after you cross the bridge. From there you can easily fish west or X-mas. 

It is amazing how much water those barges push. I've been sitting there in a kayak when they've gone past and it's like a tidal wave on the shore...the first time I wasn't expecting it. Keep that in mind if one is coming and you're on the bank as it could push you up there or in to areas that you can't float in.


----------



## Gramps

Thanks for the info Phiend. I have been launching at Fat Boy's and found another quieter ramp near there yesterday. Driving down to San Luis is a long trek from Humble so I may try the 2004 ramp on Chocolate Bayou, running the skiff a little further is cheaper than driving down, I think.

I'll keep an eye out for the barges running the channel, thankfully that one was stopped or going very slow not making a wake. But yesterday they were cruising up and down like mad, even felt like they sucked the water out of a pass/cut we were fishing.


----------



## Absolut

Yep, I was going to mention that one too. I've never been to it, but have driven past it quite a few times on my way to Freeport.


----------



## robwill54

You can launch at Bastrop off 523 north of Oyster Creek. It's a short run to Christmas and that whole area. Phiend, do you fish out of Freeport? That's where I'm from.

seabob


----------



## Absolut

I have been spending most of my time down there now. There are some AWESOME holes around there. I really haven't even touched most of the area yet as I really just started fishing over there since I got my yak last July. I will probably be focusing most of my time there this year trying to learn as much of it as possible.


----------



## natasha1

> I may try the 2004 ramp on Chocolate Bayou


Good call Scott. There are some very fishy areas in close proximity to the 2004 ramp.


----------

